# Aaarrrrrrrggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!



## dancareoi

Sorry, just felt like screaming.

Can`t do it out loud, it may scare the kids.

That feels better, might do that again sometime!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Scream anytime, we are all here to listen..xoxooxooxox :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

I just did the same, but I was lucky enough to be able to do it out loud as there was nobody in the house! :hugs: xxxx


----------



## dancareoi

mhazzab said:


> I just did the same, but I was lucky enough to be able to do it out loud as there was nobody in the house! :hugs: xxxx


Do you feel better for it?:haha:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mhazzab

dancareoi said:


> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> I just did the same, but I was lucky enough to be able to do it out loud as there was nobody in the house! :hugs: xxxx
> 
> 
> Do you feel better for it?:haha:
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

A little bit :haha: certainly didn't do any harm! X


----------



## dancareoi

mhazzab said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mhazzab said:
> 
> 
> I just did the same, but I was lucky enough to be able to do it out loud as there was nobody in the house! :hugs: xxxx
> 
> 
> Do you feel better for it?:haha:
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A little bit :haha: certainly didn't do any harm! XClick to expand...


Yes, what harm eh?:haha:


----------



## OliveBay

Hey, if you can't let it out here then where else can you?! Well done for getting that off your chest. A good yell can be sooo therapeutic! Hope you feel better for it x


----------



## DueSeptember

*AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I want to scream too *


----------



## dancareoi

Do you feel better for it?


----------



## DueSeptember

*Screaming makes me HAPPY hahahaha Better than crying*


----------



## dancareoi

That`s true - too much crying is no good - better to try something else.


----------



## DueSeptember

*yeah it sucks I hate crying *


----------



## dancareoi

I never knew it was possible to cry so much!!


----------



## DueSeptember

dancareoi said:


> I never knew it was possible to cry so much!!

*Girl I know!!!! I really get emotional around my AF.....it sucks *


----------



## dancareoi

DueSeptember said:


> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I never knew it was possible to cry so much!!
> 
> *Girl I know!!!! I really get emotional around my AF.....it sucks *Click to expand...


You know that could be why I had such a bad weekend last week. My first AF has arrived today after my MMC. So all the crying i did last weekend probably wasn`t helped by the hormones being all over the place.

Actually pleased to have AF, we haven`t TTC again yet and it`s been 6 weeks and 1 day since i had my LO, so at least I know all is in working order!

Don`t feel the need for screaming again at the moment
:hugs:


----------



## DueSeptember

dancareoi said:


> DueSeptember said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dancareoi said:
> 
> 
> I never knew it was possible to cry so much!!
> 
> *Girl I know!!!! I really get emotional around my AF.....it sucks *Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that could be why I had such a bad weekend last week. My first AF has arrived today after my MMC. So all the crying i did last weekend probably wasn`t helped by the hormones being all over the place.
> 
> Actually pleased to have AF, we haven`t TTC again yet and it`s been 6 weeks and 1 day since i had my LO, so at least I know all is in working order!
> 
> Don`t feel the need for screaming again at the moment
> :hugs:Click to expand...


*Aww Sorry  Ever since I had my LEEP done my AF has been on point 27-28 days exactly!!!! Before I had it my AF was all over the place I never knew when I was going to get it...But I know everything happens for a reason...I cannot wait to start TTC again...I Miss my Baby and Loved being pregnant...*


----------

